# Starter railroad in WNC



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished phase I of my railroad.

I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina where the ground is not level. I do have a small "hill" in the rear with a relatively flat top.
The hill has many trees and shrubs. Also difficult to dig because of roots and rocks.

I did build a 12' X 20' oval to get started. The ground slopes about 20 inches. The track is level.

The layout only took about two monthe to build and came out great. If the track survives falling tree branches or bears, I plan to enlarge and add some structures next spring. The bears have fun with birdfeeders which I learned to take inside at night.

I run live steam and electric locomotivers. 

I have pictures at 

http://picasaweb.google.com/gerbea7


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice lookin layout. I really like the area, u can do a lot with that. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Terry


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerald,

Glad to see you're up and running. Layout looks really good, perfect for steam. Send me a note and maybe we can get together again.

Doc


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love how you've set it among the trees.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

You've done a great job. 
I know all about non-level ground. 
The only thing level here is my house. 
Looks like we may not get to run trains today. Already raining. 
Ralph


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Ger 

Where about in WNC? I also live in WNC. Brevard area. 

Nate


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Two questions Ger. 1) do you have any problems with Termites there or is that wood treated? 2) Are you anywhere near Mocksville? 

Nice looking layout BTW. I like the elevated track.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

The roadbed is 2x6 treated wood. 

My house has termite traps, so I guess termites are in this area.

If the wood does rot out it is inexpensive and easily replaced. I would hope it last a few years.

I live 7 miles from Asheville, NC city center. There is a location map at the bottom right of my Google Picasa web album.screen. Enlarge the map to see if I am near Mocksville. 


Gerald Pierce

CCRR


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ger, very nice railroad. I notice that you have modified your Roundhouse Sandy River--I'm interested in the details of what has been done. 

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ger, I am somewhat familiar with your area. For many years, we visited my wife's family who lived in Arden, west of you near RT 25. 
Here in Vermont, we have the same type of terrain as you do, and putting a steam track near the house became a challenge. 

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ger, 
You are off to a good start and if the oval gets boring you have the real estate for some convincing railroading. 

I wondered about the wisdom of that map at Picasa, on public forums I try to limit personal exposure, hence my daffy moniker. It's easy enough to let those know that I wish, without inviting the world over.... to help themselves. 

Google the title of this thread and see if you can find a link back here... I've fould MLS articles faster through google than I could using our search engine here! The point is we are not tucked away somewhere safe, we are on the Internet's front porch. 

Live steam is a mere dream until I've finished (as if!) laying rail... 4/5ths the perimeter of an acre should do it! Ah let the old fool dream eh? 

Anyway becareful advertising for trouble... 

Congratulations, nothing better than running trains! 

John


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Larry, 

My Prairie is not the Roundhouse Sandy River. It's the Roundhouse Lady Ann 0-6-0 Walschaerts chassis and boiler kit. I converted to a Prairie based on plans by Paul Kenney. Paul was the owner Bayou Limited, however he is no longer in business.

Its radio controlled, RCS Tr and Rx, with three servos which control direction, regulator, and live steam whistle. Runs great.

I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Larry,

Please see my latest posting on the Prairie.

Ger


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello John,

Thanks for the advice. Train people look out for each other!

I was "born and raised" in New Orleans, La. Now that is a dangerous place, but somehow I survived.

The map shows the mountain that I live on, I hope my address is not available. However, if someone wants to find me it can be done whether I am on MLS or not. My subdivision is gated and guarded, house has alarm, and I dont leave the trains out at night.

I am more concerned about the bears, the guard does not stop them. 

Ger


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I found it Ger. You are South and West of Mocksville which is up near Winston-Salem on I-40. Looks like about an hour or hour and a half drive. Thanks.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever we were visiting the family, we usually went to the Western NC Wildlife Preserve, which looks to be close to you. 

Nice job on your Prairie. Do you have a closeup photo of it? My conversion of the RH Sandy River was shown earlier this year, on the Live Steam forum. 

Larry


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Larry, 

I would like to see the Sandy River conversion. If you can give me a reference or date I will try to find it.

Is this a 2-6-2, Prairie type, also? I have seen one at Diamondhead but can't remenber the details other than it is a very detailed loco for a RH.

I did post some pics today, on RC servos and whistle. I am planning to post some info on the whistle as it only cost about $5 to make plus the servo.

If you are going to have a whistle, it should be used when the loco is in motion not in the station. 

Ger


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/85756/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Where did you post the pix? 

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ger, I try to contact you using the Send Message feature here with no luck. Keep getting "user name incorrect". 

Larry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ger,

Nice Prairie!! I have a roundhouse 2-6-2 prairie (Liberty Belle). Was just musing that the RC (airplane stuff) is kinda dated and not really that great.. Thinking about modifying. What did you use for your throttle servo? The one I have doesn't seem to have enough throw (and my throttle seems to be permanently open right now..)

I like the whistle too...

Mark


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ger, I finally thought to look at Picassa--took me long enough to remember! 

Larry


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Larry,

I don't understand to" Send Message "either.

Hope someone can explain this.

Ger


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Mark,

The servos are JR 331 micro servo.

I am not a RC expert. I was concerned about "torque", which I think means enough force to move whatever.

However, the 331's work great. I was concerned about moving the direction rod and the steam whistle which works against the steam pressure, 40 to 50 psi. However this was not a problen. The 331 have rated torque of 45 oz/in(@4.8) volts, whatever that means.

I don't know if the 331 servos are still available. Try to get one that fits in your space, and good luck on the torque.

Ger


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, I'm in Eastern TN, not too far from ya! It's looking good too, nice use of what you've got. I only have one question..where did you get the short boxcar from? I was thinking about building something similar..


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

The short boxcar is a Hartford kit I purchased a few years back. It appears that Hartford has changed ownership.
It was a nice kit, although a bit pricy.

See www.hartfordpr.com

It looks like the new owners are trying to get the business back up.

We moved to WNC last year from Louisiana. Went to the Dalton, Ga train show this year, we enjoyed it. Drove thur Knoxville via I-40. Being a flatlander, it was a bit exciting if not downright scary crossing over the mountains into Tennessee in a heavy rainstorm. I later found out that part of I-40 is unsafe under good conditiuons.

A few of us in WNC are trying to have a train run day soon. If you are not too far, you may want to cross over the moutains to join us.

Ger


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a good start look forward to seeing it progress as time goes on.


----------

